

Show HN: #nomads – a chat community for digital nomads - pieterhg
http://hashtagnomads.com/

======
wfn
With hopes of not sounding too rude:

Could you explain more what this is about? (These frontpages with nothing but
a "give me your name and email address so we can sign you up for $list" are
kind of irritating, personally.)

Why should one sign up? The hashtag makes me think of IRC channels (but
apparently it's just a hashtag?) Why is this better than creating an IRC
channel and pointing people to it?

..so it's powered by levels.io, which is for "building a community around your
product." Its frontpage includes a graphic about a spike in pageviews.

~~~
pieterhg
Sorry about that, I could make that page a bit more clear :)

Yes, it's a Slack chat for nomads and remote workers and people that are
planning to be soon. It has channels for different cities so that people can
meet up wherever they work.

We have just passed 500 members, so it's fun to see where this goes!

------
fiatjaf
Why not a IRC chat room?

In fact, I'll enter the #nomads channel and see what happens.

~~~
heyalexej
Not every DN is a programmer. There are no good clients for mobile and tablet.
Sharing files would be a pain. Every individual would need to store logs for
themselves. And finally, you can use slack over IRC if you like.

